# wanting 500+hp in gtr



## rcodea (Jan 11, 2004)

well, i am looking to get 500-600 hp out of my r34 gtr, on the stock internals, and maby stock turbos. any of you know the easiest way? i am thinking 100 shot nitrous oxide and about 450 on the turbos.

also, does anyone know of where i can find a good gtr tuner in the states? i am thinking cali, but thats still a lot of land. any thoughts would be greatfull. thanks

and one more thing, as far as the engine goes, what are the main differences between the 32, 33, 34 rb2dett? i assume they had to of changed at least some in the many years.

thnaks again

Ryan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rb motoring is one of the best. I think they're in Cali. I wouldn't let an amateur or my local honda shop touch an r34 GTR if I had one.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you are at the Air Force Academy look no further than Joule Tuning www.jouleusa.com/ in the Springs. They have an R32 and an R33 GT-R that they built and race.

Troy


----------



## rcodea (Jan 11, 2004)

ya, i know about joule, but i also hear that they are morons. you have any other insite that would say differently? if i knew that they were for sure worth their weight, i'd go with them.

Ryan


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I talked to the owner and a couple of their techs at a show last year and they seemed like knowledgeable and decent people. You should go down and talk to them to get an idea of what they are like for yourself. Because before I would spend a lot of money and time with any shop I find out what they are about and gather my own opinions rather than listening to others, especially with them across town from you. If you don't like them you walk out and look some more. 

Troy


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

exhaust system and boost controller for starters, you already have 300hp stock on the gtr. 400-500 is easily done for stock internals.


----------

